# [OT] Longevidad, cuanto hace que no reinstalas tu Gentoo?

## Inodoro_Pereyra

He visto en algunos hilos, gente que lleva MUCHOS años sin reinstalarlo, a pura actualización.

Mi instalación mas viejita ya debe estar por cumplir un añito de vida casi.

Antes de eso como muchos, tenía como estable debian y probaba diferentes distribuciones al menos una vez cada dos o tres meses... Después vine a parar a Gentoo y parece que me quedo nomás.

A ver quien tiene el Gentoo mas longevo.

Salud!

***EDITO***

Haciendo memoria, después de un par de meses, la reinstalé para pasarla de 32 a 64 bits así que no, le falta para llegar al año. 8 o 9 meses mas o menos.

----------

## ebray187

no habrá algun comando o algo para hacer este post un poco más objetivo? esque mi memoria es muy mala.

Edito:

```
$ head /var/log/emerge.log

1167783417: Started emerge on: Jan 03, 2007 00:16:57
```

Gracias a mi cambio de disco duro... sino serían como 3 años.

----------

## kropotkin

no se si depues de algun tiempo se limpiara el log, pero si no fuese de esa forma, esta seria una opcion para ver el día e el cual se utilizo portage por primera vez.

```

# head /var/log/emerge.log

1184440143: Started emerge on: Jul 14, 2007 19:09:03

1184440143:  *** emerge  sync

1184440143:  === sync

1184440144: >>> Starting rsync with rsync://64.127.121.98/gentoo-portage

1184440405: === Sync completed with rsync://64.127.121.98/gentoo-portage

1184440435:  *** terminating.

1184440450: Started emerge on: Jul 14, 2007 19:14:10

1184440450:  *** emerge  portage

1184440451:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.9 to /

1184440451:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.9::/usr/portage/sys-               apps/portage/portage-2.1.2.9.ebuild)

```

la mía es un reinstalación después de sufrir un "accidente" y conectarle al disco duro 12V por la linea de 5V   :Embarassed: 

----------

## josed

mm no recuerdo, un comando podría ayudar  :Cool: 

----------

## pcmaster

Pues 4 años que se cumplieron hace unos días:

```
# head /var/log/emerge.log

1063424330: Started emerge on: Sep 13, 2003 03:38:50

1063424330:  *** emerge  >=sys-apps/portage-2.0.25

1063424330:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.0.49-r4 to /

1063424330:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.0.49-r4.ebuild)

1063424330:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.0.49-r4.ebuild)

1063424353:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.0.49-r4.ebuild)

1063424354:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.0.49-r4 to /

1063424354:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1063424354:  *** exiting successfully.

1063424354:  *** terminating.
```

Incluso el disco duro en el que está instalado lo compré más tarde, por lo que debí de pasar la instalación de un disco a otro, en vez de reinstalar desde cero. Y es que Gentoo no hace falta reinstalarlo cada dos por tres, para eso ya está Windows.   :Twisted Evil: 

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la mía es un reinstalación después de sufrir un "accidente" y conectarle al disco duro 12V por la linea de 5V  

 

Eso no es un accidente, sino un "discocidio".   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Annagul

Un añito y medio, más o menos. Después de varios años "debianizado"   :Smile: 

```
nilo /var/log # head emerge.log

1153765059: Started emerge on: Jul 24, 2006 18:17:39

1153765059:  *** emerge  info

1153765060:  *** terminating.

1153766152: Started emerge on: Jul 24, 2006 18:35:52

1153766152:  *** emerge  info

1153766152:  *** terminating.

1153766805: Started emerge on: Jul 24, 2006 20:46:45

1153766805:  *** emerge --ask gentoo-sources

1153766809:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r13 to /

1153766809:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r13::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r13.ebuild)

```

----------

## Zagloj

Gracias a mi metedura de pata al migrar gcc:

```

localhost zagloj # head /var/log/emerge.log 

1157567945: Started emerge on: Sep 06, 2006 18:39:05

1157567945:  *** emerge  sync

1157567945:  === sync

1157567945: >>> Starting rsync with rsync://134.68.220.97/gentoo-portage

1157568475: === Sync completed with rsync://134.68.220.97/gentoo-portage

1157568475:  *** terminating.

1157568486: Started emerge on: Sep 06, 2006 20:48:06

1157568486:  *** emerge --oneshot =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r7

1157568486:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r7 to /

1157568486:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r7::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r7.ebuild)
```

----------

## ZenPiPerS

```
1154740361: Started emerge on: Aug 05, 2006 03:12:41

1154740361:  *** emerge --oneshot =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r5

1154740361:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r5 to /

1154740361:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r5::/usr/p$

1154740362:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r$

1154740362:  *** terminating.
```

Pues un año y casi dos meses de actualización tras actualización   :Smile:  ... y tan agusto  :Very Happy: 

Un Saludo!

----------

## i92guboj

Desde mediados del 2004, y quitando los tres o cuatro primeros meses (que si reinstalé un par de veces  :Razz:  ), creo recordar que tan solo he reinstalado Gentoo para hacer la transición a amd64. Si no fuera por eso, serían ya más de tres años.

Toda una delicia, cuando uno ha usado antes sistemas operativos que requieren una reinstalación cada dos meses como parte de su ciclo de mantenimiento habitual.

----------

## ekz

Ahora que lo dices, gentoo ha sido la única distro de las pocas que he probado y que no he reinstalado por que me la cargué   :Smile: 

Aunque siempre he pensado en la posibilidad de partir de cero y llevar un memo con cada cosa que toco por allí, cambios dentro de /etc , de la config del kernel, etc. para tenerla como referencia y checklist para posibles problemas en el futuro... pero.. mejor lo dejo para la próxima instalacaión de gentoo que haga.

```
ekz@localhost ~ $ head /var/log/emerge.log

1148089034: Started emerge on: May 20, 2006 01:37:14

```

Que nostalgia, me recuerda cuando me quedé hasta tarde una noche, y al otro día al despertar daba error en grub   :Smile: 

SAludos!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
head /var/log/emerge.log

1177930117: Started emerge on: Apr 30, 2007 10:48:37
```

Ahora me acuerdo, un intento fallido de cambio de chost...

PcMaster con 4 años a la cabeza con el record entonces.

Salud!

----------

## 2uncas

```

 head /var/log/emerge.log 

1148222179: Started emerge on: May 21, 2006 14:36:19

```

Para mi el mejor sistema, no necesita reinstalación con nuevas versiones y sobre todo personalizable y con el que he aprendido "algo" de linux.

Saludos.

----------

## Pep

unos 6 años aunque por mi fecha de registro en este foro puede que alguno más, hasta hace unos días que cambié de máquina. Mira que ha aguantado mi disco SCSI de 9GB...   :Laughing: 

----------

## kabutor

pues el de mi casa lo reinstale al meterle placa nueva y demas hace un par de años, pero el del curro, q por cierto esta 24/7 encendido, con dos placas bases explotadas una fuente y dos grabadoras de dvd.. tachan tachann 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1038938341: Started emerge on: Dec 03, 2002 17:59:01
> 
> 1038938341:  *** emerge  >=sys-apps/portage-2.0.25
> ...

 

----------

## pacho2

Nunca lo he reinstalado:

```
1124732567: Started emerge on: Aug 22, 2005 19:42:47

```

----------

## Darksidex25

Yo creo que lo reinstalé... o no? no sé, no me acuerdo. Me suena que me cargué algo... sí, es oficial, me cargué algo, la primera instalación es de diciembre del 2005, la segunda y por ahora definitiva, mayo 2006:

```

1149096412: Started emerge on: May 31, 2006 17:26:52

1149096412:  *** emerge  sync

1149096412:  === sync

1149096412: >>> starting rsync with rsync://134.68.220.74/gentoo-portage

1149097876: >>> Starting retry 1 of 3 with rsync://64.127.121.98/gentoo-portage

1149097949: === Sync completed with rsync://64.127.121.98/gentoo-portage

1149098130:  *** terminating.

1149098142: Started emerge on: May 31, 2006 19:55:42

1149098142:  *** emerge --oneshot =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r8

1149098142:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r8 to /

```

----------

## achaw

```
# head /var/log/emerge.log

1156621674:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1156621917:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1156622072: Started emerge on: Aug 26, 2006 16:54:32
```

Creo que con una reinstalacion despues de 2 meses...un año y "monedas"  :Smile: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> pero el del curro, q por cierto esta 24/7 encendido, con dos placas bases explotadas una fuente y dos grabadoras de dvd.. tachan tachann 
> 
> Cita:
> 
> 1038938341: Started emerge on: Dec 03, 2002 17:59:01

 

5 Años? !!! wow!!

En 5 años lo has venido actualizando o está como lo instalaste la primera vez?

Como sea, no deja de ser el record... Lo que afirma lo que ya suponía, Gentoo debe ser de los pocos sistemas operativos que - depende del  tiempo y la paciencia del que se disponga - no es necesario reinstalar nunca.

Eso sonó como cuando presentan al boxeador en el ring: En esta esquina, con dos placas bases explotadas una fuente y dos grabadoras de dvd.. tachan tachann 

Salud!

----------

## kabutor

[quote="Inodoro_Pereyra"] *kabutor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En 5 años lo has venido actualizando o está como lo instalaste la primera vez?
> 
> 

 

No hombre le he quitado y puesto muchos programas, pero sin apenas salirme de la rama estable de portage, ademas cuando hago actualizaciones, que pueden ser cada 3 meses o asi, primero la hago en el pc de mi casa, si hay algun pete gordo, tipo el libexpat o similares lo pospongo a un fin de semana y lo actualizo desde casa, ya sabiendo lo que hay q hacer.

Lo cierto es q funciona muy bien.  :Smile: 

----------

## ozito

```
head /var/log/emerge.log 

1109960768: Started emerge on: Mar 04, 2005 18:26:08
```

La primera puede que fuera en diciembre del 2004, cuando compré mi flamante amd64 y tras varios meses de pruebas, la definitiva  :Laughing: 

----------

## Coghan

¿Por esta encuestita no pagarán tres Euritos o entrarás en un sorteo de tres iPod, verdad?.

Tengo varias instalaciones, la más antigua que aún aguanta es de diciembre de 2004, lo siento pero no guardo logs tan antiguos.

El problema de este sistema es que quedó tan bonito, que me ha dado pena actualizarlo y jorobarlo y aún sigue con el portage de esas fechas. Nunca se ha quejao, ¡más lindo que es!. Igual le regalo un abrigito por navidad para que no pase tanto frio en sus cuartito con su airito acondicionado. El día que lo quiera o tenga que actualizar me va ha salir barba, así que me rentará  más instalar de cero.

El resto siempre reinstalo por cafrerías mías. O en el caso de los Servidores en producción por actualizaciones de hard o porque el Jefe quiere gastarse los dinerillos en algún software chorra que le han vendido y me jode todo el asunto.

----------

## ebray187

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> ¿Por esta encuestita no pagarán tres Euritos o entrarás en un sorteo de tres iPod, verdad?

 

Es por el sorteo del único iphone shuffle. Nunca sabes a quien llamarás.

----------

## aj2r

Nunca lo he reinstalado

----------

## SpOeK

En mi equipo de casa, lo puse al poco de comprarlo. Por ahora no he reinstalado y usé, creo, la versión 1.2:

```

1037222281: Started emerge on: Nov 13, 2002 22:18:01

1037222281:  *** emerge  rsync

1037222281:  === rsync

1037222507: Started emerge on: Nov 13, 2002 22:21:47

1037222507:  *** emerge  search gatos

1037222516: Started emerge on: Nov 13, 2002 22:21:56

1037222516:  *** emerge  search phoenix

1037239703: Started emerge on: Nov 14, 2002 03:08:23

1037239703:  *** emerge  rsync

1037239703:  === rsync

```

Lo de "gatos" es por los drivers "ati-gatos" y lo de "phoenix" es por el antiguo nombre de Firefox.

----------

## diegoto

```

localhost ~ # head /var/log/emerge.log

1178979111: Started emerge on: May 12, 2007 14:11:51

1178979111:  *** emerge --quiet sync

1178979111:  === sync

1178979111: >>> Starting rsync with rsync://134.68.220.97/gentoo-portage

1178983990: >>> Starting retry 1 of 3 with rsync://64.127.121.98/gentoo-portage

1178989171: === Sync completed with rsync://64.127.121.98/gentoo-portage

1178989202:  *** terminating.

1178990970: Started emerge on: May 12, 2007 17:29:30

1178990970:  *** emerge  sync

1178990970:  === sync

```

Fua hace mucho!.. hoy lo reinstalo !

----------

